# TT helmet



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm deciding between the Giro Advantage and the Bell Meteor helmets and was wondering about the differences between the 2 of them. 

Ventilation is paramount since I'll be racing in really hot conditions. Which is cooler? If they're the same, then which is the 'better' one so to speak? The Bell is a little cheaper on some sites so I am thinking of getting that. I gotta try one on but haven't found any available to try here so that could be a problem.

Anyone with any experience with the Bell? Coz I know Giro is pretty well ventilated based on what I've heard from users. 

If not, I'll just get the Advantage.

Thanks ahead.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Oh yeah, the Bell LOOKS, more aerodynamic since it's the same as that used by CSC whilst the Advantage is a little diferent from that used by Disco (coz it's harder to make the ones the riders use. The fairing/tail that is)

But, I'd go for ventilation then aero in that order, unless the ventilation ain't much of a difference.


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

The Bell isn't approved for use in the US as far as I know. CPSC stamp is required I believe.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

He's racing in Singapore.


----------



## gonzaleziam (May 14, 2007)

uzziefly

What sites have you found the helmets on?


----------



## Kris Flatlander (Sep 9, 2006)

I think the Bell is a bit bigger. I saw an article either here or on Bike Forums on how to make your own portable "fairing" to get it to fit flush along your back sort of like what I believe Zabriskie did to his. I personally have the Giro and like it a lot I found it fit a little small but it ventilates well and is really comfortable with the RocLoc system. No idea on aerodynamics between the two but I'm sure they're quite comparable, as I recall Bell owns Giro I think?


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

I found em on totalcycling.com and eBay as well.

Why is the Bell not approved for US anyway? I mean, it can't be that it doesn't pass the safety tests right? Or are they just not tested instead? Surely it won't be of inferior safety quality...

I'm leaning towards the Meteor coz of the slightly cheaper price tag but as to fit wise, I'd probably have to go with Giro since I haven't got a sample of the Meteor to try on unfortunately.

Kris, so Zabriskie used a different helmet and made his own fairing? 

Apart from these 2 brands, am I missing out on any others that cost about the same too, with ventilation paramount? Coz I don't really have the Spiuk or LG helmets available around to try and I've also heard they are not as cooling to wear. 

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2007)

I had an order in for an Advantage for a while and I finally got to use it during a 40k during the dog days of summer, and I was pleasantly surprised at how cool the helmet was (and mine is black) as it compares well with a regular helmet. 

As for the fit because of the way those "ear flaps" come down it is close to your head but I have a head large enough to prevent me from wearing all but a few helmet brands and the largest size of the Giro fits me fine.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Alright thanks guys. Guess I'll just go with the Giro from eBay as the LBS doesn't have the color I want (it's an 07 not 08 model and it's the blue one). 

Though I wish I could try a Meteor coz I find they look nicer and also have the same number of vents as the Advantage.


----------



## Kris Flatlander (Sep 9, 2006)

uzziefly said:


> Kris, so Zabriskie used a different helmet and made his own fairing?


No Zabriskies uses a stock Bell. But he adds onto it (or the team does). Here's a picture to illustrate.

Big Z's Helmet -

















Regular Bell - 









You can kind of see how it goes out almost straight from the "Bell" on the ears versus the curve on the regular.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Update: I managed to find some nice prices on both actually and they're pretty much similar in the price range. On eBay it's harder to get the Meteor in medium but the silver color has those sizes. 

Bottom line: Prices are similar. Or very comparable actually.


----------

